# Incredible mamma cat



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Scarlett is an incredible girl. I loved this story although it brought a tear to my eye..

Mother Cat Walks Through Flames Not Once, But FIVE Times to Rescue Her Kittens From Fire. This IS Love.


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

That truly is amazing, Us humans (some of us anyway) could learn a lot about parenting and courage from animals.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Thats amazing... i'm so happy this mama cat found a good home along with her kittens. That is one brave mama

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I remember that story when it happened, because I was living in NYC at the time. She was THE hero cat - until Tara just recently.  

I'd love to know how Scarlett is doing now!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh tears...:'( What an incredible Mama...So glad she was adopted by someone who would understand...


----------

